# 10 Mile Creek?



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

What is 10 Mile Creek? Is this the same as the GMR or LMR? I've never heard of this creek and someone mentioned on another site that a good spot to catch shad is at the mouth of the 10 Mile Creek where it meets the Ohio River.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I have a map which shows two creeks named 10 Mile Creek. The one in Ohio is about 8.5 miles upriver from the mouth of the LMR, just east of the Hamilton/Clermont county line. Looking at the Nav charts it is shown just east of the ramp at the Woodland Mound park. You might be able to net some shad at Nine Mile Creek which I think has bank access in the park.

The other Ten Mile Creek is about 1.5 miles upriver on the KY side.


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

Do you have any recommendations to where I can find any maps that show all the rivers, tributarys, etc. for southwestern Ohio? Also, how to I get to 9 mile creek say from downtown Cincinnati?


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I have the book of Navigation charts for the Ohio River from Meldahl Dam downriver to Cairo Illinois. I also have the complete river nav charts on a CD available from http://www.theohioriver.com/

I also have an old book that shows all of the tributaries of the Ohio River in the Markland Pool. It has maps of the navigable tributaries. This book was published in 1983 and I've never seen another copy.

Another good source is the 'Ohio Atlas and Gazetteer' available online at http://www.delorme.com/ or locally at Afield Sports on Harrison Avenue.

Woodland Mound park is located off of Rt. 52 east of Cincinnati just before you get to New Richmond. There should be a sign on Rt. 52. When you get into the park go toward the campground and you should see some steps leading off of the road toward the river. Those steps either lead to the bank access at 9 Mile creek or they are real close. It is a popular bank fishing spot so there should be a trail.

If you are looking for shad for the freezer I can load you up the next time I get out, PM me if interested.


----------



## fishohio (Feb 17, 2005)

Check this book out on www.Amazon.com:
Fishing the Ohio River: From Pittsburgh, Pa., to Markland, Ind.
It has detailed description of the river with G.P.S. points and notes the fishing holes.


----------

